# Games spread out over 2-3 days so that the families have to pay double and triple the cost!



## sandshark (Jan 16, 2017)

So Saturday as I am talking to my buddy and he is telling me how he is driving two hours each way to Norco and some other fields all 3 days of his 3-day weekend for CRL . He goes onto say how one kid plays one game per day spread out over the 3 day weekend into Monday and then I tell him we are in the exact same boat!
 This is so that the club, coaches and soccer complex can collect more money with coaching per diem, parking fee's and even an over night stay for the coach! WTH is going on here?      Saturday and Sunday less than 1/2 the fields were being used at the Silver Lakes complex so they could have easily pushed all games through on Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jan 16, 2017)

At the same time playing multiple games in one day is not smart for the kids body and greatly increases the chance of injury. Realistically, kids should have 3 days between games minimum but here you are talking sometimes an hour or two between games. Yes, everything in youth soccer is money driven - you should already know that .


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 16, 2017)

sandshark said:


> _This is so that the club, coaches and soccer complex can collect more money with coaching per diem, parking fee's and even an over night stay for the coach!_


It's for the children's health actually, although they really shouldn't be playing on back-to-back days at all. Here's one link - Coping with too many games - you can do your own search for others.


----------



## Panenka (Jan 16, 2017)

Kids can play 2 games in one day...
They do it all the time for tournaments 
I think it would help if silver lakes would sell annual parking passes.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jan 16, 2017)

Panenka said:


> Kids can play 2 games in one day...
> They do it all the time for tournaments
> I think it would help if silver lakes would sell annual parking passes.


Kids can play 16 games in one day if the field is lit (or more depending on game duration).
DA girls will no longer do it under the new GDA guidelines.
Every time I enter Silverlakes I tell them they can raise their parking fee a dollar or two and make more revenue from all us koolaiders. We are a captive group.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2017)

Panenka said:


> Kids can play 2 games in one day...
> They do it all the time for tournaments
> I think it would help if silver lakes would sell annual parking passes.


Just because they can, doesn't mean they should.


----------



## Sped (Jan 16, 2017)

sandshark said:


> So Saturday as I am talking to my buddy and he is telling me how he is driving two hours each way to Norco and some other fields all 3 days of his 3-day weekend for CRL . He goes onto say how one kid plays one game per day spread out over the 3 day weekend into Monday and then I tell him we are in the exact same boat!
> This is so that the club, coaches and soccer complex can collect more money with coaching per diem, parking fee's and even an over night stay for the coach! WTH is going on here?      Saturday and Sunday less than 1/2 the fields were being used at the Silver Lakes complex so they could have easily pushed all games through on Saturday and Sunday!


Then put your kid on a team that doesn't play CRL.  Problem solved.

And yes, the discussion about playing too many games a day being bad for players is on point.  Olders play 1 game a day all the time.


----------



## Panenka (Jan 16, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Just because they can, doesn't mean they should.


Do you let your player play 2 games when
They have tournaments??


----------



## MR.D (Jan 16, 2017)

We entered CRL thinking it was still gonna be played at Birdsall in Temecula, with free parking.  Surprise, NOT!!!


----------



## outside! (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow. Were we this clueless when our kids were youngers?


----------



## sandshark (Jan 17, 2017)

Do I see some parents (coaches) on here actually defending the idea that the clubs and CRL are spreading the games over 2-3 days at one game per day for the well being of the children!? Come on really?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 17, 2017)

CRL play dates are announce prior to Qualifying. Teams, Coaches and parents all know what they are signing up for.  The CRL website even goes as far as to state, "if you can't play on these dates, do not register for the league."  Is it perfect, far from it!  But you can't complain that you didn't know because the information was out there.  

By the way, what age group played all 3 days this weekend?


----------



## Panenka (Jan 17, 2017)

Really??
Tournaments teams play 2 on and 2 or 3 
On a Sunday 
You are saying they can only play 1 game?? I'm sure you don't complain when your kids are at a tournament and you want them to win that medal. 
IMOthe original post was directed to the amount of money parents are spending going for 2 days...
So should state/ national cup be spread out too ? You have knockout rounds 2 or 3 hours apart


----------



## madcow (Jan 17, 2017)

Panenka said:


> Really??
> Tournaments teams play 2 on and 2 or 3
> On a Sunday
> You are saying they can only play 1 game?? I'm sure you don't complain when your kids are at a tournament and you want them to win that medal.
> ...


You must be a Ulittle parent or have never seen a Monday afternoon game at some of these bigger tournaments. Even great teams look like crap after that many games. CRL is supposed to be about the best teams playing the best soccer to win an opportunity to move on to Regionals, not who has the largest bench, which coach can sub the most or who will win the sludge match at the end of a 2/3 game day. It's been a while, but isn't national cup one game a day still? There's a reason college coaches don't stick around for the last day of games. Its not good soccer


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jan 17, 2017)

Panenka said:


> Really??
> Tournaments teams play 2 on and 2 or 3
> On a Sunday
> You are saying they can only play 1 game?? I'm sure you don't complain when your kids are at a tournament and you want them to win that medal.
> ...


How many times are you going to ask the same question?


----------



## outside! (Jan 17, 2017)

Panenka said:


> Really??
> Tournaments teams play 2 on and 2 or 3
> On a Sunday
> You are saying they can only play 1 game?? I'm sure you don't complain when your kids are at a tournament and you want them to win that medal.
> ...


I would prefer it if they only played one game per week, but that is not very realistic. I much prefer one game per day over multiple games in one day. The health of the players is my main concern. Club soccer is expensive unfortunately. Be happy that you're child is able to play and you are able to watch them play. Many people in the world cannot do that. At least your games are not in Lancaster.


----------



## The Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

outside! said:


> I would prefer it if they only played one game per week, but that is not very realistic. I much prefer one game per day over multiple games in one day.


GDA is aiming for 1 game a week format from the looks of it.


outside! said:


> The health of the players is my main concern.


 We are beating up beautiful players and girls as young as 14 already wearing the same knee braces USC and UCLA football players are wearing. Recovery isn't important.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jan 17, 2017)

Panenka said:


> I'm sure you don't complain when your kids are at a tournament and you want them to win that medal.


There's no point in complaining: many families are far less fortunate. 

Our coach has limited the number of U12 tournaments we enter primarily to avoid multiple games on the same day. His son plays USSDA and they follow the one game a day approach. We had a long discussion about this as a team and our parents are all on board.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 17, 2017)

My daughter has been playing keeper for the last 6 months, so wasn't thinking much about the kids getting tired.  Been guest playing to get her some field work, which she enjoys for the change of pace.  Starting to notice by the start of the 2nd half of that 2nd game, fatigue becomes a major factor. With fatigue comes an increase in injuries plus sloppy play.   Have to agree that 1 game a day would be ideal. 

Had a AYSO core team that advanced to sectional playoffs, we had 3 games in one day.   Won the the first, but with no bench, the kids looked wiped out the next two games. Felt that we could have beat either team if we were only playing one game per day.   Too much money involved for many of these club and AYSO Extra/Select tourneys to have them do something else.   150 teams at $500 per team is the main fund raiser for the year.  They do shorten the length of the games a bit, but still doesn't help.    Just can't see them holding a tournament over a two weekend time period.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 17, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Do I see some parents (coaches) on here actually defending the idea that the clubs and CRL are spreading the games over 2-3 days at one game per day for the well being of the children!? Come on really?


I would tell your team to tank the rest of the games in CRL , because if you win, you go to regionals . That is one game a day and if you do well you can be there 7 days. This year it will be in Seattle.


----------



## outside! (Jan 17, 2017)

Bubba said:


> I would tell your team to tank the rest of the games in CRL , because if you win, you go to regionals . That is one game a day and if you do well you can be there 7 days. This year it will be in Seattle.


And if the team doesn't make it out of group play, you can either hang around for a few days or figure out how to change your plane tickets.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 18, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> My daughter has been playing keeper for the last 6 months, so wasn't thinking much about the kids getting tired.  Been guest playing to get her some field work, which she enjoys for the change of pace.  Starting to notice by the start of the 2nd half of that 2nd game, fatigue becomes a major factor. With fatigue comes an increase in injuries plus sloppy play.   Have to agree that 1 game a day would be ideal.
> 
> Had a AYSO core team that advanced to sectional playoffs, we had 3 games in one day.   Won the the first, but with no bench, the kids looked wiped out the next two games. Felt that we could have beat either team if we were only playing one game per day.   Too much money involved for many of these club and AYSO Extra/Select tourneys to have them do something else.   150 teams at $500 per team is the main fund raiser for the year.  They do shorten the length of the games a bit, but still doesn't help.    Just can't see them holding a tournament over a two weekend time period.


Tournaments are fundraisers and are not concerned with what is best for the kids.  The ECNL playoffs are over 5-6 days.  That is plenty of time for a tournament.  Surf Cup is spread out over 5 days.  It can be done if they really care to.


----------



## sandshark (Jan 18, 2017)

Been there done that.


----------



## soccermama213 (Jan 27, 2017)

Certain levels of game play can play multiples game - but there have been some tough tough games physically my dd has played and she is even beat the next day and has to go play again! Sometimes it works - other times it doesnt
]


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 27, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> Certain levels of game play can play multiples game - but there have been some tough tough games physically my dd has played and she is even beat the next day and has to go play again! Sometimes it works - other times it doesnt
> ]


High level games are a drain and if a player plays 90+ minutes it can cause injury due to fatigue.  My player is extremely fit and even Thursday/Sunday game can be hard and exhausting.


----------



## soccermama213 (Feb 2, 2017)

Intotall


MakeAPlay said:


> High level games are a drain and if a player plays 90+ minutes it can cause injury due to fatigue.  My player is extremely fit and even Thursday/Sunday game can be hard and exhausting.


I totally agree. I was referring to those high level games. The girls can't play those Multiple times a day. My daughter is wore out with one a day back to back. Lower level gane play is usually less strenuous and therefore can play those types of multiple games a PP was referring to


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 2, 2017)

soccermama213 said:


> Lower level gane play is usually less strenuous and therefore can play those types of multiple games a PP was referring to


But that doesn't make it good policy. Lower-level play is just as strenuous for those kids ... to them. Until parents advocate for fewer games each day though (ridiculous that some tourneys have 3 games in one day!), this trend will continue.


----------

